# Share RAM with Graphics



## JasPuneet (Oct 13, 2007)

I have 768MB of RAM on Intel 845GLwith onboard 64MB Graphics. I want to share RAM with graphics. My BIOS does not have this option. PLZ help me. Thanx in advance.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Unless there is a new version to your bios that adds that function you can't. Besides, since you only have 756MB of ram to begin with, if you could share the memory, you'd most likely have trouble running XP with less available ram


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You wont see a boost if you play game aswell, If you play games and are looking for more FPS then id suggest buying a Cheap GPU.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not sure whether this chipset has this technology but most new chipset has something called the DVMT (Dynamic Video Memory Technology). It enables the GMA to adjust the video memory and take it from the system RAM (up to its maximum) depending on its requirement at that time

You could find if there is a new version for your BIOS that thats a little tricky. You will need to find out your motherboard manufacturer and check on the manufacturer website to see if there is an update..

But here is the conflict; according to the GMA properties display found on your desktop, it will say the maximum is (a). Looking at your bios, it says (b). Looking at intel website for information, it says (c). Thats your only conflict. What is the maximum the video memory the GMA can go


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Jarod, Jas' mobo is an 845 chipset, it predates much of the techology you're talking of. The only way to improve graphics performance in any way would be to upgrade the videocard and add additional ram (if possible) However in reality, there is nothing you can add to a 845 chipset today that would give it any chance of playing any current games or of the last 4 years, if that is Jas' intention


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

jarod said:


> But here is the conflict; according to the GMA properties display found on your desktop, it will say the maximum is (a). Looking at your bios, it says (b). Looking at intel website for information, it says (c). Thats your only conflict. What is the maximum the video memory the GMA can go


Sorry my bad...But do you know why does any laptop does the above. Which one do i follow in accordance to obtaining the video memory max

Thanks


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/9033/ENG/relnotes.htm

http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/intel845g/


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

AH, its a laptop. good catch speedster, in any case you still cannot allot any additional memory for graphics in the bios, according to the sites linked to that is determined by the ram installed and is either 32Mb or 64Mb depending on the total amount of ram installed.....since it is already allotted 64Mb(max) then the only thing you can do to "pep" the system up a little would be to add more ram....it won't do much I'm afraid, and being a laptop you cannot upgrade the graphics.


----------

